
Researchers discover how and where imagination occurs in human brains - jonbaer
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-09-human-brains.html
======
lutusp
Translation: "In an ambiguous brain scan, psychologists find exactly what they
were looking for -- support for a vague, unfalsifiable theory." Another hand-
waving psychology result that will be forgotten in six months.

